

‘Free-range’ flap fans the flames of a national debate on parenting - user_235711
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/free-range-flap-in-maryland-fans-flames-of-national-debate-on-parenting/2015/04/18/ebc10248-e47e-11e4-81ea-0649268f729e_story.html

======
Delmania
I do not want to ignore the fact that society has changed, and with that, the
risks and dangers children face have grown. There was an incident at my home
where my youngest daughter was playing outside alone (my mom was inside), and
a rather decrepit van paused at the corner, idling. When my mother came
outside, the van promptly took off. It might be an overreaction to a single
event, but, to me, it was a chilling reminder.

However, CPS agents can definitely overstep their authority, to the point
where they will issue threats they can not legally enforce. If you ever deal
with CPS, it's best to get a family lawyer, and not allow them into your house
unless they are accompanied by a police officer. Even better, record the
conversation. No matter what an agent or a supervisor may claim, it is not
illegal to record a conversation in your house. Outside of that, be polite and
courteous, keeping in mind that many of these people are overworked and
dealing with hostile people every day. The point is to ensure your rights are
protected.

~~~
jasco
It is patently false that 'risks and dangers children face have grown'. Even
TFA states that crime rates are drastically down from a generation ago when it
was normal for kids to go and play without supervision, especially kidnappings
etc. It is entirely a cultural attitude of extreme risk aversion that
Americans have in general nowadays.

